
Show HN: An Open Source Documentation Server - y4m4b4
https://blog.minio.io/doctor-an-open-source-documentation-server-41d86d756f15#.xtlbn82mf
======
stephenr
Can someone explain the key differences between this and say gollum, which
doesn't need postgres installed just to serve rendered markdown documents?

------
deekoder
Doctor is way simpler. You create categories or headings. Copy paste links to
your documentation files (MD) from github.com into Doctor's Dashboard. There
is no creating, editing doc content from within Doctor.

It looks to me like Gollum allows the user to use a wiki like interface to
create and commit docs in github. Gollum also seems to allow a variety of
formats other than markdown when the user is creating documentation through
their server.

Doctor sticks to aggregating, categorizing and presentation. Postgres is used
to manage document links and categories and not content itself. Doctor lets
github do all the heavy lifting on document creating & editing and versioning.

~~~
stephenr
It seems somewhat ironic that a "simpler" tool that lets something else "do
the heavy lifting", needs a Postgres database, whereas gollum just uses the
file system (holding a git repo)

~~~
y4m4b4
Gollum is a great project and it is really nice to see great supportive
community around it.

Doctor only solves a niche problem of serving existing content, aggregating it
and managing it using github.com directly.

Postgres is generally for the CRUD in grouping, aggregating/associating and
customization. Do you have any better suggestion?

Feel free to play with it and give us your feedback.

~~~
stephenr
Serving markdown content isn't a niche, within the set of what gollum does.

I honestly don't understand what "aggregating/associating" you're talking
about, that isn't possible in a regular markdown wiki (eg using gollum, but
also several other md based wiki tools).

As for suggestions - if your tool is specifically aiming to be lightweight,
use a lightweight db, like SQLite.

~~~
y4m4b4
Great to know, we explored sqlite didn't serve our purpose earlier. Feel free
to open a bug and we will evaluate it.

